# Vorgehen um Clients zu simulieren



## Lobalo (26. Okt 2020)

Nabend,

ich bin derzeit dabei ein kleines netzwerkbasiertes Quiz auf Android Basis zu entwickeln und nutze hierfür Socket IO um zwischen Client und Server zu kommunizieren. 

Für das testen nutze ich ein physisches Gerät und einen Emulator, über welches ich auch mehrere Instanzen erzeugen kann. So konnte ich bisher meine Tests mit ca. 5 Clients durchführen und das funktioniert soweit auch schon ganz gut.

 Nun möchte ich aber wissen wie sich Applikation verhält wenn deutlich mehr Clients (zB 1000 Clients) zur selber Zeit aktiv sind und kontinuirlich mit dem Server kommunizieren! Es würde mich vor allem interessieren ob der Server dann auch immer noch stabil läuft! Sicherlich kann man dies auch auf theoretischer Grundlage (auf Basis der Leistung des Servers) irgendwie berechnen, aber so ein praktischer Test wäre mir schon lieber. Irgendwelche Ideen wie ich an so eine Sache am besten rangehen kann ohne "echte" Clients zu benutzen ? 

LG


----------



## LimDul (26. Okt 2020)

Stichwort dazu ist Lasttest. Da gibt es diverse Tools für. Ich selber habe die bisher noch nie selber gemacht, aber mit dem Stichwort Lasttest solltest du einiges finden. 

Am Einfachsten wäre es, wenn du den Client ohne Android Emulater simulieren kannst (also einen reinen Java Client). Dann dürfte die Bandbreite der Tools deutlich größer sein, als wenn es zwangsweise eine Android App steuern muss.


----------



## sascha-sphw (26. Okt 2020)

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit JMeter.






						Apache JMeter           -           Apache JMeter™
					






					jmeter.apache.org


----------

